# Curling strait toddler hair



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

I cheated this year and let DD pick out a costume from the store for Halloween. She picked out a nice fairy costume (I was pleased) but insists on having curled hair like the girl on the package. Her hair is thin and very strait. I am hesitant to use a curling iron since we all know how well a 3 yo sits still









Any ideas?

Here is a photo of DD's hair to give you an idea of what I'm working with

Thanks!


----------



## Live~Laugh~Love (Dec 21, 2004)

Hair rollers?
While her hair is damp u could put them in rollers and dry it, maybe add a little product...?


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

I would just put curlers in while her hair is still damp and leave them in until her hair is dry. (Maybe blowdry some towards the end.) And then some type of hairspray.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

I am extremely hair challenged so this might be a dumb question - what kind of rollers and where would I find them? The only thing that comes to mind are the hard, spiky, plastic ones my grandmother used to use...and they smelled funny when they heated up.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
I am extremely hair challenged so this might be a dumb question - what kind of rollers and where would I find them? The only thing that comes to mind are the hard, spiky, plastic ones my grandmother used to use...and they smelled funny when they heated up.









you can get foam rollers in most any department store beauty section (I think). They are just pink/orange foam that have little clippies on them. Very soft. she could even sleep in them.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

here are some how-to links

http://www.wikihow.com/Curl-Hair-With-Foam-Rollers

http://www.ehow.com/how_2240471_curl...m-rollers.html

something like this would probably work well

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...a%3DN%26um%3D1


----------



## sunshadow (May 17, 2009)

You could try pin curls or even just braiding her hair so it's wavy, if she would go for that!


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

you tube has great videos on how to create curls without heat. Here is just one I found:






and this video says without using hairspray or other products


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, our children could be hair twins









If it were my DD, I would probably buy her a curly wig. It would take a lot more product (spray, gel, etc) than I would feel comfortable using on her to get curl to stay in her very straight hair. I would think with Halloween that it would not be hard to find something inexpensive (?)
Good luck!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

My grandma always used pincurls. Just wash her hair, take little sections and twirl & whirl them then pin them down with a bobby pin. When they're dry, they'll be curly.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I did pin curls for DD when she was 2 and had to have fairly hair.

She actually liked them they way they were so we just added ribbons and wala...fairy hair!

(When we took them out later her hair was very curly.)


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Thanks mamas! You guys are great! I think DDs hair will turn out great


----------

